# Don't feed cucumber to your bearded dragon!



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

What i have just learnt is it causes dihoria(sp) and gas D: 

I didn't know this and always got told it was ok, so for those of you who dont, Don't feed them cucumber!

 it really works! their poo looks like they have worms even though you have had a fecial...

So just to let you all know:2thumb:


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

I have fed shreds of it to my beardie, but it's good for water content as for nutritional value, pretty poor, no way a staple though.


----------



## pipster (Nov 22, 2008)

Try ukbeardeddragons.co.uk/feeding and also beautifuldragons.com. I found them one night while looking for food info. They are very simaler but i've found them to be a massive help and have the food info charts printed out for quick and easy referances


----------



## RyKate (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I knew this Kakashi, haven't even tried feeding this to Drax, not much point...... I tend to stick to what I know he'll eat that's good forhim - not that he's ever really interested in his greens, but I persevere.....


----------



## Rptle (Apr 2, 2009)

Iceberg lettuce also causes diarrhoea


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

And iceberg lettuce has no nutriotional value for a beardie either so i wouldnt feed mine with it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

i didn't i always fed him broceli then cucumber...then i used it as a staple  i feel SOOOOOO bad now  but im now feedin him spring greens  soon to be collard


----------

